# 1968 BMW 2000CS Shot Glass



## Feedurhed (Feb 6, 2021)

My Father was in the US Army stationed in Germany in 1968.
Back then, when you filled up with gas on the Autobahn,
they gave you a shot glass with a German car on it.
(those were the days!) I still have three of them,
Happy to pass on to someone who owns one of these models:

BMW 200CS
Porsche 911
Mercedes 250E


----------

